# July 20~27 or 21~28 SC or FL East Coast



## ASF30052 (Jun 8, 2013)

St Augustine
Cocoa Beach
Folly Beach
Isle of Palms
Garden City Beach

1 or 2br oceanfront w/pool.


----------

